# Coffee, tea or lemonade?



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What's your favorite daily beverage that you like to get you through the day? Mine is lemonade (Crystal Light to be exact). Just another pole by me with a possible alterior motive.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Definitely coffee and diet coke!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Water with lemon for me!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I avoid drinking sodas (doesn't mean i don't like them - i just avoid them - so many calories and i'm not a fan of diet drinks)
I hate coffee (much like beer - why drink something that tastes so gross and gives you bad breath)

I like lemonade but don't drink it everyday - but i bet i could! (i typically order water - or margaritas when dining out).
I went thru a phase where i made all my quilts with pink and yellow fabric.. cause i like lemonade.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Diet coke, diet dr.pepper or water.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Water and Coffee......No colas or sodas at all, too sweet!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dark sodas, teas, and coffee stain teeth. I try to avoid them...oh and I'm suppose to avoid caffeine LOL 

Water or Crystal Light lemonade/raspberry lemonade.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm a true southern girl so it's sweet tea for me. :biggrin:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Hate coffee, will drink lemonade, gotta have iced tea, except after 6pm (keeps me awake) caffeine free diet pepsi or dr. pepper I drink maybe once a day if at all. Water-that's what you mix in iced tea  .


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We mainly drink water around here. When we got out to eat, it is usually a Diet Pepsi for me (on rare occasions I will get a Sprite). Lemonade is yummy, when it is made right--so many times it is messed up that I don't even bother anymore. I LOVE raspberry iced tea. Can we cay YUM-O?? I can't stand the taste of coffee, but the smell is delicious. Hope that helps some. :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just love Turkey Hills iced green tea and I also love Fiji & Smart water. :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ May 15 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776846


> Definitely coffee and diet coke![/B]


Ditto for me too...and in that order


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

iced coffee


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Diet Lipton White Tea Peach Papaya, or Raspberry


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've gained weight and I'm trying to avoid sugars and artificial sweeteners. What I'm drinking most of is plain sparkling water with lime added. My husband says it's NASTY but it's something different than water for me. It's got a little fizz to it.

I LOVE all kinds of teas, both hot and cold, and will occasionally fix iced green tea.






Joy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Out of those choices, my favorite is Lemonade as well as sweetened Iced Tea. I love coffee drinks, but have to get decaf otherwise my stomach hurts from it. lol

I could probably drink lemonade and iced tea all day every day! I don't like Crystal Light lemonade (I only love the real stuff!) but I do like Crystal Light Raspberry Ice!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Coffee. I love the smell of coffee, the look of coffee beans, and of course the flavour. 
I'm also a fan of tea - hot and cold.
And who could forget red wine? I know it wasn't an option, but it's always worth mentioning.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

flavored water and coffee, so Kim what are you up to?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm a big fan of tea - any kind! 

I drink coffee most mornings just b/c I "need" the caffeine.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Coffee, coffee and more coffee. Water, too. My teeth are white and my breath is minty fresh! {I hope}
xoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Have to have the coffee first thing in the AM!! 
For summer cold drink I like the Crystal lite lemonade too ..and I really didn't think I would. I usually don't like any diet beverages. However, I started making it for my hubby who is diabetic and found to my surprise it was very good!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Lemonade any time for me!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Ice water with lemon, my husband calls it battery acid.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal Light Decaf Iced Tea keeps me hydrated thoughout the day - every day - for several years now. I love it. (aside from my white wine)


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am addicted to coffee...but @ night I drink ginger tea, green tea, or jasmine tea.


----------



## Nikkitine (May 11, 2009)

I'm a fan of ice cold milk tea =)

I also love Orange flavored Vitamin Water =P


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Coffee in the morning, water and diet soda the rest of the day.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love lemonaide (Crystal Lite), but for some reason my favorite is pink lemonaide i think to me it tastes sweeter i also like to make a pitcher of Crystal lite pink lemonaide and Walmart brand sugar free cherry drink together it's like cherry lemonaide.  I'm also addicted to sweet ice tea (trying to wean myself off that stuff) lol. I love the smell of coffee, but not a big coffee drinker i may have a cup of coffee 3 times a year if that, but i do love frappacino's (sp) from Starbucks.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely coffee in the morning.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:brownbag: All of the above! Every morning first thing in the morning is my espresso with milk. If hubby is feeling extra nice he brings me 2 cafe con leche's and a can of diet coke from the bakery. About an hour afterwards I go to BK for a fountain diet coke (it has to be fountain). The rest of the day it's either Arizona Ice Tea or if on the weekend I went to this little store that all they sell is natural fruit and juices I pick up 2 1/2 gallons of natural fresh squeezed lemonade and drink that all day. We def go through a lot of espresso, Arizona ice tea and lemonade on a weekly basis. (all you need to do is look in my recycle bin) But my daily can not do with out at least once a day drug is my fountain diet coke. :embarrassed: So I guess you can say I am wired by caffeine all day long. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot fat free french vanilla cappucino. I haven't had one for a while, so now I'm going to have to go have a fix tomorrow I can tell.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Filtered water - and lots of it...lol! If I don't drink the amount I'm used to throughout the day, I find myself dying of thirst. I also try to drink green tea at least once a day. I don't particularly enjoy the taste, but I drink it for the health benefits. Pretty boring, huh!  I've never cared much for coffee. I used to drink soft drinks occasionally, but now I try to avoid sugar as much as possible. Just the thought of having a soft drink now makes me cringe! Yes, I'm a bit of a health nut...lol.  That's not to say I don't enjoy the occasional glass of lemonade or sweet tea.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I love the pink grapefruit by Crystal light, but most days it's just my lemon and water :wub: 

But I start everyday with a cup of coffee with a splash of amaretto creamer - deliciouso!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I always start my morning with an iced coffee but then I drink water for the rest of the day, and lots of it. I actually bought one of those water coolers for the five gallon water jugs for my house because I drink so much water!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I don't drink coffee. (When I divorced my first husband, I kept the kids, gave him the coffee pot.) I do drink lemonade occassionally, but my favorite drink would be a tie between decaf tea or (fountain) diet coke. I try not to drink so much soda, but if tea isn't readily available and soda is, I'll reach for a soda everytime.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm definitely a coffee person... espressos, lattes, regular coffee, etc! mmm my morning wouldn't be the same w/o it (nor would my students want to see me w/o one!  ). tea has always been a "weak version" of coffee for me haha

actually one of my fave types of coffee is vietnamese iced coffee w/ milk on ice... i highly recommend it to any coffee lovers out there because it's strong! it's a little drip coffee device attached to your cup with sweetened condensed milk on the bottom, and then you stir it w/ ice. great cool treat that packs a punch 

lemonade is also delicious on hot summer days


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Raised a southern gal drinking "ice tea" ie iced sweet tea (we put a little tea in our sugar) every day all day, meals, in-between meals, middle of the night snack). In the summers, there was lemon in the "sweet" tea and lots of home made lemonade. I've continued those 'traditions but have cut back a 'tad' on the sugar in the tea. While most households brew coffee in the mornings, I put on the water to boil to make fresh brewed tea. When eating out, I drink my tea unsweetened or drink the flavored teas (those are wonderful, too). My family had longevity in it (90s- triple digits) and I'm thinking the tea may have played a part in that, however small. I'd like to believe the lemonade is good for us, too, because I don't like to think of life without it!!! I've never been a coffee drinker, though DH keeps the pot going all day for the "caffeine" he claims. But my kids drop by and expect tea to be fresh and sweet or else I could lose my "mom" designation, lol.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have to have coffee. I don't function properly without it.

Organic coffee with coconut milk and stevia gets me through the day. :biggrin: 

You can refrigerate it and add ice; this makes for an awesome summer drink.

I also enjoy green tea with a dash of stevia.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have to have a cup of coffee to start my day, but I love espresso and espresso drinks even more. I'm really bad...when I go to starbucks and whatnot I always get another shot in drinks because otherwise they are just too sweet usually.

I also like to drink a lot of tea, whether it be sweet tea or hot tea. Otherwise, I usually just think water.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

it's interesting to read about this sweet tea... it sounds delicious. it's very uncommon in Toronto. we have iced tea but it's the liptons/nestea type that's already premade. i remember when i went to the states, i ordered an "iced tea" and was shocked when i received literally tea that was iced haha. i think you're supposed to put sugar in it yourself to sweeten it?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

That's true most places up North don't have any ice tea that's already brewed and sweetened. 

In the South you can pick sweet ice tea or unsweet that's brewed. I grew up on sweet ice tea. I think my mother probally put it in my baby bottle.LOL I still drink it, but I always get unsweet and add a sweet/low.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ May 16 2009, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777106


> actually one of my fave types of coffee is vietnamese iced coffee w/ milk on ice... i highly recommend it to any coffee lovers out there because it's strong! it's a little drip coffee device attached to your cup with sweetened condensed milk on the bottom, and then you stir it w/ ice. great cool treat that packs a punch[/B]


ditto! it is very good! i cant drink it all the time though b/c im scared to think of how much carbs is in condensed milk...but it is one of my guilty pleasures!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 15 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776843


> What's your favorite daily beverage that you like to get you through the day? Mine is lemonade (Crystal Light to be exact). Just another pole by me with a possible alterior motive. [/B]


Oh gosh - it's got to be lemonade! I love the crystal light kind and often alternate between the yellow and pink flavored as well as the raspberry lemonade  I even have a skirt with pink lemonade on it (or at least I pretend the thats what the pink filled glasses are).


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ May 16 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777257


> That's true most places up North don't have any ice tea that's already brewed and sweetened.
> 
> In the South you can pick sweet ice tea or unsweet that's brewed. I grew up on sweet ice tea. I think my mother probally put it in my baby bottle.LOL I still drink it, but I always get unsweet and add a sweet/low.[/B]


My husband is from Michigan, so he doesn't drink iced tea, and I was raised on iced tea and koolaid. I quit drinking it for many years because he didn't drink it and I didn't want to brew it just for one person. None of our children drink iced tea either since I never fixed it. Not too long ago I started missing it, so now I brew it first thing in the morning if I don't have any already made and I'm hooked again.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 16 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777292


> ditto! it is very good! i cant drink it all the time though b/c im scared to think of how much carbs is in condensed milk...but it is one of my guilty pleasures!!! [/B]


haha i know, don't remind me. i had my first one in months yesterday and felt a bit guilty afterwards  . but mmm sooo good though


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ May 16 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777430


> My husband is from Michigan, so he doesn't drink iced tea,[/B]


Ok so I gotta ask....what does being from Michigan have to do with not drinking iced tea? :huh: 

I'm in Indiana, super close to the Michigan border and everyone I know drinks Iced Tea.  



Anyway, for me it's always coffee in the morning but on my days off I often drink hot tea. Don't know why. Then throughout the day, in the winter when it's cold, I drink hot tea. All kinds but my favorites are Earl Grey, English Breakfast and Darjling. I'm a fan of black tea. I'll drink green tea too, but always got to have one of my favorites during the day. And I like my hot tea with a bit of milk and sugar. MMMmmm  

During warm/hot weather, it's Iced Tea all day long or water with lemon. Love Sparkling Mineral Water too.

I really try to avoid things with artificial sweetners. And I'm in the minority....I don't like Crystal Lite. A glass of homeade lemonade is the best though but I've never made it. So that is a rare treat for me.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ May 16 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777229


> it's interesting to read about this sweet tea... it sounds delicious. it's very uncommon in Toronto. we have iced tea but it's the liptons/nestea type that's already premade. i remember when i went to the states, i ordered an "iced tea" and was shocked when i received literally tea that was iced haha. i think you're supposed to put sugar in it yourself to sweeten it?[/B]


You "can" put sugar in it after it is brewed, but I don't care for it that way. I put on the water to boil, then fill a HUGE picher with water about 2/3 to 3/4 full. I add the sugar to the water and stir until totally dissolved. Then once the water is boiling, I take the pan off the burner, add the tea bags or tea strainer full of tea, put the lid on the pan, and let the pan sit while the tea steeps. Then after maybe 15 minutes (really not sure how long, it's just second nature when I make it and I pay no attention to the time, lol) I take off the lid and pour the tea into the sugar water. Pour over ice in a tall glass and enjoy! There are plenty of variations on making brewed tea, sun brewed, tea kettle, etc, but this was how I learned to make it as a little girl and have continued to make it. I love hot tea as well. 

After reading this thread...again....I'm heading to the kitchen for either a glass of tea or lemonade. Oh, the choices we must make in life!!!! :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I love starting off my day with the perfect cup of coffee. It sets the right tone for what's to come. But to get me through the day, I rely on good ole' water. Nothing beats it!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 17 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777514


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ May 16 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777430





> My husband is from Michigan, so he doesn't drink iced tea,[/B]


Ok so I gotta ask....what does being from Michigan have to do with not drinking iced tea? :huh: 

I'm in Indiana, super close to the Michigan border and everyone I know drinks Iced Tea.  



Anyway, for me it's always coffee in the morning but on my days off I often drink hot tea. Don't know why. Then throughout the day, in the winter when it's cold, I drink hot tea. All kinds but my favorites are Earl Grey, English Breakfast and Darjling. I'm a fan of black tea. I'll drink green tea too, but always got to have one of my favorites during the day. And I like my hot tea with a bit of milk and sugar. MMMmmm  

During warm/hot weather, it's Iced Tea all day long or water with lemon. Love Sparkling Mineral Water too.

I really try to avoid things with artificial sweetners. And I'm in the minority....I don't like Crystal Lite. A glass of homeade lemonade is the best though but I've never made it. So that is a rare treat for me.
[/B][/QUOTE]

(That's true most places up North don't have any ice tea that's already brewed and sweetened)

I don't know what being from Michigan has to do with not drinking iced tea. I was just agreeing with this person and when we visit in Michigan, iced tea has never been something I've seen served on a regular basis in the households we've visited. Could it be it's just his family that are not regular iced tea drinkers so I made a false assumption?


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ May 18 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778098


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 17 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777514





> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ May 16 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777430





> My husband is from Michigan, so he doesn't drink iced tea,[/B]


Ok so I gotta ask....what does being from Michigan have to do with not drinking iced tea? :huh: 

I'm in Indiana, super close to the Michigan border and everyone I know drinks Iced Tea.  



Anyway, for me it's always coffee in the morning but on my days off I often drink hot tea. Don't know why. Then throughout the day, in the winter when it's cold, I drink hot tea. All kinds but my favorites are Earl Grey, English Breakfast and Darjling. I'm a fan of black tea. I'll drink green tea too, but always got to have one of my favorites during the day. And I like my hot tea with a bit of milk and sugar. MMMmmm  

During warm/hot weather, it's Iced Tea all day long or water with lemon. Love Sparkling Mineral Water too.

I really try to avoid things with artificial sweetners. And I'm in the minority....I don't like Crystal Lite. A glass of homeade lemonade is the best though but I've never made it. So that is a rare treat for me.
[/B][/QUOTE]

(That's true most places up North don't have any ice tea that's already brewed and sweetened)

I don't know what being from Michigan has to do with not drinking iced tea. I was just agreeing with this person and when we visit in Michigan, iced tea has never been something I've seen served on a regular basis in the households we've visited. Could it be it's just his family that are not regular iced tea drinkers so I made a false assumption?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know that we had some neighbors from Ohio who drank tea lukewarm, no ice nor sugar. I have friends in Michigan and their families drink lukewarm tea, but my friends drink it iced. I do believe that it is more regional, at least historically. After all, down south with the heat and humidity, it is far more reasonable to drink fluids with ice to help cool the body more quickly.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

In my travels around the US, I've just noticed that if ice tea is on the menu up North it is never brewed and sweetened. I know that seems like a generalization, but that's what I've observed.

I've never had to say unsweet ice tea please, up North as it is just served that way. In the South you have to say sweet or unsweet.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ice water is my first preference, but of the choices given, I'd pick lemonade. Tea of any variety makes me gag!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (drclee @ May 18 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778089


> I love starting off my day with the perfect cup of coffee. It sets the right tone for what's to come. But to get me through the day, I rely on good ole' water. Nothing beats it![/B]


Exactly the same here. But, you forgot the sandman special: a glass of red wine after dinner.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sweet ice tea all year round. My husband calls my tea hummingbird food. Right now I have 8 quarts of my husband's tea in the refrigerator and I have 2 quarts in there. Yes we have different tea he claims mine is too sweet.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I know a lot of people say that SM changed their lives in not only their ability to take such great care of their dog but also the great friends they made. Well Kim, I have to admit that this post has changed my life. Today I was at Panera and ordered a lemonade and as I was drinking it I started thinking of your post and I honestly laughed out loud in the eatery while waiting for my sandwich to be ready. So, thank you Kim for that embarrassing but funny experience  :drinkup:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 21 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779484


> I know a lot of people say that SM changed their lives in not only their ability to take such great care of their dog but also the great friends they made. Well Kim, I have to admit that this post has changed my life. Today I was at Panera and ordered a lemonade and as I was drinking it I started thinking of your post and I honestly laughed out loud in the eatery while waiting for my sandwich to be ready. So, thank you Kim for that embarrassing but funny experience  :drinkup:[/B]



Thank you Erin  It's always nice to be thought about. How was your lemonade?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ May 15 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777083


> I love the pink grapefruit by Crystal light, but most days it's just my lemon and water :wub:
> 
> But I start everyday with a cup of coffee with a splash of amaretto creamer - deliciouso![/B]


 :cheer: I am seriously addicted to pink grapefruit by Crystal Light. It got to the point that I would get the eebie jeebies if I saw that I was running low. Now I "subscribe" to it on Amazon and have it shipped. There is a price reduction and free shipping that way. First thing in the morning though, is always coffee.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 21 2009, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779533


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 21 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779484





> I know a lot of people say that SM changed their lives in not only their ability to take such great care of their dog but also the great friends they made. Well Kim, I have to admit that this post has changed my life. Today I was at Panera and ordered a lemonade and as I was drinking it I started thinking of your post and I honestly laughed out loud in the eatery while waiting for my sandwich to be ready. So, thank you Kim for that embarrassing but funny experience  :drinkup:[/B]



Thank you Erin  It's always nice to be thought about. How was your lemonade?
[/B][/QUOTE]

My lemonade was fantastic as always - till I sucked a lemon seed up my straw :shocked:. It was a tough Panera experience yesterday


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 21 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779484


> I know a lot of people say that SM changed their lives in not only their ability to take such great care of their dog but also the great friends they made. Well Kim, I have to admit that this post has changed my life. Today I was at Panera and ordered a lemonade and as I was drinking it I started thinking of your post and I honestly laughed out loud in the eatery while waiting for my sandwich to be ready. So, thank you Kim for that embarrassing but funny experience  :drinkup:[/B]




Funny you should say this....I was washing the dishes and looking out at my gravel yard and thinking/daydreaming of the post about the yard with the beautiful view of ducks and Canada Geese (Sorry I forget whose post and if i go back I will lose what i've typed) , I laughed realizing if that was her normal yard, the trees and shrubs were growing staight up out of the water. And unless she lives in a swamp, they don't grow like that.....and she must think we are nuts.
I think we were focused on the birds but still.... :biggrin: (not to offend any of our SM swamp dwellers !).


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I prefer my Crystal Light Pink Lemonade with vodka. :biggrin: Truly, you should try it. :drinkup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ May 22 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779676


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 21 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779484





> I know a lot of people say that SM changed their lives in not only their ability to take such great care of their dog but also the great friends they made. Well Kim, I have to admit that this post has changed my life. Today I was at Panera and ordered a lemonade and as I was drinking it I started thinking of your post and I honestly laughed out loud in the eatery while waiting for my sandwich to be ready. So, thank you Kim for that embarrassing but funny experience   :drinkup:[/B]




Funny you should say this....I was washing the dishes and looking out at my gravel yard and thinking/daydreaming of the post about the yard with the beautiful view of ducks and Canada Geese (Sorry I forget whose post and if i go back I will lose what i've typed) , I laughed realizing if that was her normal yard, the trees and shrubs were growing staight up out of the water. And unless she lives in a swamp, they don't grow like that.....and she must think we are nuts.
I think we were focused on the birds but still.... :biggrin: (not to offend any of our SM swamp dwellers !). 

[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: That was me with the flooded side yard with the ducks and geese. I knew people didn't realize that they were looking at a yard. But with the river adjoining the flooded yard, it looked like it was all either river, or flooded yard.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope you don't mind my sharing this but have you guys looked at the ingredients in Crystal Light? I won't go in to detail here but just Google it and you'll see that it isn't very heathful at all, especially if you drink tons of it. 

You may enjoy something like sparkling water with 100% organic fruit juice added, as an alternative. It doesn't take much of the fruit juice to make a really yummy beverage and you won't be drinking questionable colorings and chemicals.


----------

